# Which case?



## Agility (Oct 16, 2006)

Need some help (or probably some of your own personally reviews if you have the case) on choosing either one casing. Both look cool and nice..

Antec P180:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article249-page1.html

Raidmax Smiloden Case:
http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/4286/48/

Help meeeee


----------



## Chewy (Oct 16, 2006)

I liked the side panal on the Raidmax but I think it needs more exaust. I was looking at the antec before for me to buy and wasent 100% sure if its optional side fan would fit in with my acelero x2, if I was you I would pick the sleek antec p180.

ps: if you do get it can you tell me if you think theres sufficent space for my 1900gt and acelero x2 to fit in there with the side fan?  

Thanks


----------



## Agility (Oct 16, 2006)

Lol lemme tell you the pros and cons i think.

Antec:
Nice casing but no side window nor fan. Looks too plain.
Front: 1 X 120MM
Top:1 X120MM
Bottom:1 X120X64
Back:1X120
Side:1X80 (hidden inside the casing beside the VGA)

Raid:
Nice casing with an optional fan at the right side but back exhaust is only 80MM and no top fan. Removable tray for easy install motherboard.

Front: 1X120MM
Side (left): 2 X80MM (1provided)
Side (right): 1 X80MM
Back: 1 X80MM


----------



## ktr (Oct 16, 2006)

i have built the p180 about 10 times and there is nothing special about it. cable managment is a pain, and the fans cableing is horrbile. plus the case is pretty much plastic.


but if you like the p180 style...get this case: http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15900#


----------



## JdPower (Oct 16, 2006)

ktr said:


> i have built the p180 about 10 times and there is nothing special about it. cable managment is a pain, and the fans cableing is horrbile. plus the case is pretty much plastic.
> 
> 
> but if you like the p180 style...get this case: http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15900#



I agree with the url link case! I am currently saving to get that! Great cooling. I just hear that the location of the PS is a pain. Have to have long cables! If you don't like that one I would go with the Raidmax.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.prestostore.com/cgi-bin/pro12.pl?ref=iBrickshop&pd=285799


----------



## ktr (Oct 16, 2006)

i always wanted to build a lego case...


----------



## Judas (Oct 16, 2006)

Well if i had to choose out of the two ..i would go for the Raidmax


----------



## technicks (Oct 16, 2006)

i would go for the Raidmax also. The other is not a good looking case. IMO


----------



## dertimaushh (Oct 16, 2006)

Some weeks ago i've built up a rig for a friend of mine. Using the Antec 180.  Yesterday i've orderd one for me.   Really great case. A lot of space, solid and with 4*120 Fans @ 5V really quiet. Perfect to cool down a set of x1900 @ Crossfire  OK it takes some time to wire everything due to the cable management.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 16, 2006)

The raidmax looks like a great case, but when it comes to airflow, he Antec has *four *120mm fans meaning more air, and MUCH quieter.

I'm not crazy about the PSU being at the bottom of the Antec, due to the fact that the 24pin and 4/8 pin cables will be a stretch on most motherboards/PSUs.

Both seem to be equal when it comes to workability and conveniences, but the slightly larger Antec would likely be easier to work on.

The Raidmax looks better with the windowed side, but consider that all the fans are 80mm.

I'd get the Antec.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2006)

my m8 has a p180,if you have a very long gfx card it mite not fit in,the motherboard section at the top is a bit short,the cable management is a pain in the ass and the doors held on with plastic clips.it has pretty good cooling tho'.1x120mm at the bottom were the psu is.1x120mm in the front of the motherboard section,1x120mm at the back of the motherboard section and 1x120mm at the top.the one at the bottom is a 38mm one.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129021&ATT=11-129-021&CMP=OTC-17exta6 <<< nice case,  its on sale at ncix.com too.

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=10999&vpn=SUPER LANBOY&manufacture=ANTEC


----------



## ktr (Oct 17, 2006)

Chewy said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...MP=OTC-17exta6 <<< nice case,  its on sale at ncix.com too.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=10999&vpn=SUPER LANBOY&manufacture=ANTEC



THE KING OF CASES...lol


----------



## Agility (Oct 17, 2006)

Hell yeah if the raidmax had an exhaust with 120MM fan i did already jus go for it straight. Plus its window side is cool. And yes i love that casing. I think i'll go to my computer store and search for it. Then save up and BUY that casing!


----------



## commanda (Nov 25, 2006)

I like the P180 it is a great case if it does have some problems, to solve the graphics card problem simply remove the center HDD cage and use the bottom one instead, also the wire management wasn't that hard just remove the center fan and run all the wire up the front of the case and hide it a 5.25" bay but only if the PSU cables are long enough.


----------



## _33 (Nov 25, 2006)

This one?


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

i would go for the raidmax
or a aerocool aeroengine 2


----------



## Protius (Nov 26, 2006)

p180, raidmax looks cheap


----------



## _33 (Nov 26, 2006)

pt said:


> or a aerocool aeroengine 2



Now that is ubber crap!


----------



## pt (Nov 26, 2006)

_33 said:


> Now that is ubber crap!



why do you say that?


----------



## pt (Nov 26, 2006)

pt said:


> why do you say that?



still waiting for the answer


----------



## _33 (Nov 26, 2006)

pt said:


> still waiting for the answer



Well, it's a 25$ case with a 120 or 140mm fan in front with a FAKE 140mm airline fan that spins because of the other fan behind it that is the real fan.  Nothing on the inside is screwless.  The rpice tag for this is way way beyond reasonable for a very basic case with a fancy but non functionnal front.  It should sell for 40$ tops.


----------



## pt (Nov 26, 2006)

_33 said:


> Well, it's a 25$ case with a 120 or 140mm fan in front with a FAKE 140mm airline fan that spins because of the other fan behind it that is the real fan.  Nothing on the inside is screwless.  The rpice tag for this is way way beyond reasonable for a very basic case with a fancy but non functionnal front.  It should sell for 40$ tops.



i bought mine for 60€
the 140mm fan in the front moves a lot of air, i have 2x120mm xl2 noiseblocker fans on the side, and a 120mm on the rear
i have a good airflow, and silent one, i don't ike screwless stuff so this is good for me, the "fake" fan on the front looks really cool too
but that's your opinion and this is mine  

ps: forgot to add above: non-functional front?


----------



## devinXkillyou (Nov 26, 2006)

Chewy said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129021&ATT=11-129-021&CMP=OTC-17exta6 <<< nice case,  its on sale at ncix.com too.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=10999&vpn=SUPER LANBOY&manufacture=ANTEC



I like both of those cases, the first one is really nice.
If you are set on the Raidmax or Antec, i personally like the Raidmax better. The guy who did the video-review of the Raidmax case sounds like william shatner


----------

